# C & R



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

CBBT HAS BEEN REAL STEADY LAST COUPLE NIGHTS
17 TO 24" STRIPER THICK OFF BEACH
FUN FOR A LITTLE CATCH AND RELEASE OR JUST TO CURE BORDOM 
ANYONE HAD ANY LUCK AT THE OCEANFRONT OR SANDBRIDGE. IF SO ANY TIPS ON BAITS


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Fish N Fool what time were you at CBBT? Just after dark or later at night? Did you have to wade to the sandbar.


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

anywere from 5 to 10 
did very good in the last 3 hours tonjght caught prob 25-30 fish from 15"to 22"
there pretty close to shore but i waded out
the mirro lure is the key
not much else has been working


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Are you using a dark mirrorlure or does it not matter?


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

blue/silver and red/white


----------



## CGM (Sep 24, 2001)

hey guys... i have been inactive on the board for a while because of some personal issues, mainly Senior Year at UVA and now since im on Christmas Break i would like to know where i can buy more mirro-lures online.
Can anyone help? Please
THANKS


----------



## rlott (Oct 19, 2002)

http://search.shopping.yahoo.com/search/all?clink=&p=mirrolure&did=


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

http://tackledirect.com/mirrolure.html


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Heading out this evening to check out Chick's. Tide should make wading to the bar a breeze, if it is even necessary.


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)




----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)




----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Whatever you were trying to post didn't work. Try again, Fish n fool.


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)




----------

